# ~Self Conscious~



## Dabs (Jul 17, 2011)

What are you self conscious about??

For me it would be my rather large boobage and the ugly scar I have on my tummy


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> What are you self conscious about??
> 
> For me it would be my rather large boobage and the ugly scar I have on my tummy



I won't notice the scar when you pull down the tube top.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 17, 2011)

Do u have pics?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> What are you self conscious about??
> 
> For me it would be my rather large boobage and the ugly scar I have on my tummy





I bet my boobage beats your boobage....so ya got nothing to worry about!


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 17, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > What are you self conscious about??
> ...




There is only one way to settle this dispute.

Okay, maybe there are two ways...wait, maybe there are four ways...


----------



## Dabs (Jul 17, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > What are you self conscious about??
> ...



I'm not wanting to be in a contest to see who has the biggest boobage, they just are rather hard to deal with at times. They make it hard to run, and good bras are hard to find! 
But I actually hate my scar worse


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

Most people would guess it's my birthmark, but they'd be wrong. The think I am most self-conscious of is my personality and temper, both of which have the potential to get me in a lot of trouble if/when I don't keep them in check.


----------



## zzzz (Jul 17, 2011)

Your "boobage" is visible more often (although covered supposedly) than your scar which is hidden (unless you wear tube tops) and it is your scar that bothers you most. Hmmm. We all have scars, some visible some not, some physical and some emotional. That is what makes us individuals, it makes some people ashamed and others proud. Am I self conscious about myself? I used to be but as I traveled through time and I became aware of the flaws in everyone else I lost that self consciousness. I do have self awareness of my scars, flaws and physical limitations but I am who I am and I am comfortable with myself.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I am just saying.... i feel your pain. 

Im with you about good bras... try Wacoal bras...very comfortable.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Your "boobage" is visible more often (although covered supposedly) than your scar which is hidden (unless you wear tube tops) and it is your scar that bothers you most. Hmmm. We all have scars, some visible some not, some physical and some emotional. That is what makes us individuals, it makes some people ashamed and others proud. Am I self conscious about myself? I used to be but as I traveled through time and I became aware of the flaws in everyone else I lost that self consciousness. I do have self awareness of my scars, flaws and physical limitations but I am who I am and I am comfortable with myself.



The boobage, sometimes I think men aren't really paying attention to what I'm saying, and I tend to think people look at my chest more than they do my eyes or directly into my face, which in turn, makes me think they are not taking me seriously.
My scar bothers me greatly.
It's a terrible flaw on my body. I can not wear a bikini, I don't like for anyone to see it. It's one of those hard to describe situations, but I find the scar hideous and while it is indeed covered, I know it's there, and I go to great lengths to not let my belly show. And belly button rings, are definitely out of the question!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzz is a time traveler?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 18, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > What are you self conscious about??
> ...



I bet my boobage beats all your boobage!


----------



## Luissa (Jul 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Your "boobage" is visible more often (although covered supposedly) than your scar which is hidden (unless you wear tube tops) and it is your scar that bothers you most. Hmmm. We all have scars, some visible some not, some physical and some emotional. That is what makes us individuals, it makes some people ashamed and others proud. Am I self conscious about myself? I used to be but as I traveled through time and I became aware of the flaws in everyone else I lost that self consciousness. I do have self awareness of my scars, flaws and physical limitations but I am who I am and I am comfortable with myself.
> ...



I got a text from my ex two weeks ago telling me he still thinks about me all the time. He later explained he mostly thinks about my boobs.


----------



## zzzz (Jul 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> zzzz is a time traveler?



I knew someone  would say something about that.  
Life is traveling through time. Just as you travel along the road on a vacation taking in the sights, experiencing new things, eating new foods, we also travel through time burning through the seconds, minutes, days experiencing life.


----------



## zzzz (Jul 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Your "boobage" is visible more often (although covered supposedly) than your scar which is hidden (unless you wear tube tops) and it is your scar that bothers you most. Hmmm. We all have scars, some visible some not, some physical and some emotional. That is what makes us individuals, it makes some people ashamed and others proud. Am I self conscious about myself? I used to be but as I traveled through time and I became aware of the flaws in everyone else I lost that self consciousness. I do have self awareness of my scars, flaws and physical limitations but I am who I am and I am comfortable with myself.
> ...



I can say, being a man, that it certainly can distract my attention somewhat. But once a relationship is formed I think it becomes less of an issue. Certainly when you walk the streets we (men) notice and admire ample boobage  and that is just our animal nature, we cannot help that. There is something that draws our desire ...  , of course boobage is not the only thing we physically admire about women. But we were created to be physically appealing to the opposite sex for the purpose procreation. When I am talking to a women I look into their eyes and try not to get distracted by the other things because to me your eyes are "windows to your soul" and through them I can see the inner beauty.

As to the scar, Do not think of it as something bad. It sounds like a fixation to me. Heck some people find scars admirable. I have a burn scar on my arm the size of a small pancake but it bothers me not. People ask me about it sure but it is a part of me, a part that I cannot change, but a part of my life. Of course I always crack a joke about it first, some outrageous thing that kinda puts them back on their heels.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> It's a terrible flaw on my body. I can not wear a bikini, I don't like for anyone to see it. It's one of those hard to describe situations, but I find the scar hideous and while it is indeed covered, I know it's there, and I go to great lengths to not let my belly show. And belly button rings, are definitely out of the question!



Dabs, we've talked about my birthmark a time or two, I believe. What you need to work on is accepting who you are and not worrying about what anyone else thinks of you in regards to that scar. It is what it is. It's part of what makes you who you are. Accept it. Embrace it. Use it to your advantage. Like the boobage, it's a great way to sort out those individuals who you don't want to have anything to do with because they're more or less interested in you because of a particular physical feature on your body.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2011)

i am self-conscious about my huge and beautiful cock.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> For me it would be my rather large boobage and the ugly scar I have on my tummy



I'm guessing you are young, as you age, you will acquire more scars.  I have several on my stomach from having 2 surgeries.  And, once you have kids, your stomach, while it can be flat and toned, is never quite and flat and toned as it was pre-kids.  I can choose to see these things as flaws, or I can make them something beautiful inside my head.  

Here's how I see it:  Those scars are beauty marks, I got them carrying two beautiful children safely into life.  Anyone who doesn't see them as beauty marks is not someone I want in my life.

FWIW, as you get older, you'll realize that it is the little imperfections that are so endearing in the people that we love.  Perfection is really rather daunting and cold, but our little beauty marks are how we know we're human.


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> i am self-conscious about my huge and beautiful cock.



I suppose you would be if it wakes up the neighbourhood early each morning!


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 18, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Here's how I see it:  Those scars are beauty marks, I got them carrying two beautiful children safely into life.  Anyone who doesn't see them as beauty marks is not someone I want in my life.



Dead on, catzmeow. We all have our scars, wrinkles, etc... in life. I see them as momentos from certain moments in my life. If someone doesn't like them, that's their problem, not mine. I earned them and I'm keeping them, thank you very much. 

I often get asked what I would do if I was suddenly faced with the prospect of being able to have the birthmark removed overnight, with a guarantee of no complications or scarring. I tell them there's no way on Earth that I'd have it removed. Generally they are dumbfounded by that answer. My comment is.... "I wouldn't know who that person in the mirror WAS the next morning."


----------



## Dabs (Jul 18, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > For me it would be my rather large boobage and the ugly scar I have on my tummy
> ...



Ouuuu catzmeow, I'm not young hun....I am 49 years old. I hope to not get any more scars, but if I do, I reckon there's not much I can do about it 
I have had 8 surgeries thru my stomach.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzz said:


> As to the scar, Do not think of it as something bad. It sounds like a fixation to me. Heck some people find scars admirable. I have a burn scar on my arm the size of a small pancake but it bothers me not. People ask me about it sure but it is a part of me, a part that I cannot change, but a part of my life. Of course I always crack a joke about it first, some outrageous thing that kinda puts them back on their heels.



I have had 4 c-sections, a hysterectomy when I was age 34, a surgery for kidney stones, and a couple of other surgeries that required going thru the abdomen area.
The scar I carry is a big one, it starts from right underneath my belly button, on down to my pubic bone.
Ummmm..how shall I put this delicately??
When one is being intimate, it's hard not to focus on my tummy, because  that's part of the frontal view ........and I feel self conscious letting all that show.
It has bothered me for a great long time, I just never really speak of it much. I was wondering if anyone else might have some scars and how they were dealing with it.
I got some great feedback, Thank you much *smiles*


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2011)

I have two long scars on my back from a mishap with a darning needle when I was 9 years old..I stuck it in the back of my chair and sat back on it, and spent 3 hours, conscious in ER surgery, while the surgeon chased it around my back. They took 3 x-rays to locate it, and the concern was that it would work into my spine or lungs before they could get it. 

I was somewhat self conscious about it, because anyone who saw my back would ask about them. 

But my teeth caused me more grief, they were pretty crooked and I had a substantial overbite. I look at pictures and they aren't the first thing you notice but boy it felt like it to me...I've had braces for more than 30 months now, and they're no longer crooked and the overbite is pretty much gone. Now I don't obsess over my teeth (still in braces, sigh) but I stress that I look old and fat!

So it's always something. When I don't feel fat, I think people are focusing on my hair....

I so need to go on a diet. Maybe today's the day!


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 18, 2011)

I am self-conscious about clothes that don't fit the way I prefer. Jeans that are too tight or shirts that are too small. I like the layered look but because I am most usually cold in air conditioning. I don't like showing off a lot of skin in public but because I have known too many women that are either emotionally scarred and insecure or just plain catty and mean...  

It is really difficult to find flattering clothes that are not tailored and it is even more difficult to find affordable flattering clothes. 

My biggest issue about being self-conscious, as I'm sure is the case with most individuals, is the way I am within my head about appearances. Most days I don't even think to really look in the mirror to 'see' the 'way' I actually look and I don't always realize I appear much more frumpled than I intend to.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2011)

and the boobs would outdo the scar in attention getting


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate it when people stare at my boobs. HATE IT.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2011)

I have psoriasis, that's probably the feature I'm most self-conscious about.  It is mostly on my legs, and even before it started I rarely wore shorts, plus I only go out rarely, so it's not too big a deal.....but I certainly think about it if I decide to wear something other than jeans.  Oddly, what I consider the worst part of the psoriasis is that it effects my ears; at times my ears can get extremely itchy because of it, and I wonder if people notice me picking and scratching at them.

I have quite a few scars, but they are fairly minor and almost all self-inflicted, so I don't feel self-conscious about them generally.  The only time they have concerned me is when interviewing for a job, and since none are on my head or hands, it isn't much of an issue.  On a level with having tats.

I am sometimes a bit self-conscious about my hair.  I wear it long (not as long as I'd like, it's been getting shorter for years, who'd have thought never getting it cut would lead to shortening?) and it's fairly curly and poofy if I leave it out of a pony tail too long.  It can look very disheveled quickly.  Still, I've had it this way for many years, so I don't often worry too much about it.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I hate it when people stare at my boobs. HATE IT.



depends on who is staring....lol. 


But i hate it too.....


----------



## Marie888 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm self-conscious about sharing what I'm self-conscious about  



.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 18, 2011)

A good top for big boob ladies:  It has an up arrow, and says "Yo, dude - I'm up here." 

Probably won't work though.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> When one is being intimate, it's hard not to focus on my tummy, because  that's part of the frontal view ........and I feel self conscious letting all that show.



Trust me, if you're on top, and he's inside you, he's not critiquing your body.  Women worry about this stuff way too much.  Just let go.  Stop thinking about what he thinks about your body, and lose yourself in what you're doing.  That's sooooo much hotter.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 18, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Trust me, if you're on top, and he's inside you, he's not critiquing your body.  Women worry about this stuff way too much.  Just let go.  Stop thinking about what he thinks about your body, and lose yourself in what you're doing.  That's sooooo much hotter.



If He's doing it right, she's not thinking about ANYTHING.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> I have psoriasis, that's probably the feature I'm most self-conscious about. It is mostly on my legs, and even before it started I rarely wore shorts, plus I only go out rarely, so it's not too big a deal.....but I certainly think about it if I decide to wear something other than jeans. Oddly, what I consider the worst part of the psoriasis is that it effects my ears; at times my ears can get extremely itchy because of it, and I wonder if people notice me picking and scratching at them.
> 
> I have quite a few scars, but they are fairly minor and almost all self-inflicted, so I don't feel self-conscious about them generally. The only time they have concerned me is when interviewing for a job, and since none are on my head or hands, it isn't much of an issue. On a level with having tats.
> 
> I am sometimes a bit self-conscious about my hair. I wear it long (not as long as I'd like, it's been getting shorter for years, who'd have thought never getting it cut would lead to shortening?) and it's fairly curly and poofy if I leave it out of a pony tail too long. It can look very disheveled quickly. Still, I've had it this way for many years, so I don't often worry too much about it.


 
Hey, I've got psoriasis too! I forgot all about it, lol. The older I get the worse and more obvious it is...so I generally have something going on on my face and hands. It sucks. I've gotten self conscious about it, but it didn't used to bug me. Of course it wasn't as bad.

Psoriasis just really sucks.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually make a homemade salve for my kids, who used to get it a lot of eczema, out of olive oil, calendula, st. John's wort, and a few other ingredients, mixed with bee's wax.  It's from a recipe by Rosemary Gladstar.

It's called bottoms up salve (page 195).  Rosemary Gladstar's Herbal Recipes ... - Google Books  I make it in a crock pot on low heat for several hours, which works as well as steeping for 2 weeks.

I suspect it would work well on psoriasis, too.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 18, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> If He's doing it right, she's not thinking about ANYTHING.



That's not really true.  Women can be extremely body conscious, especially if we've had negative experiences that have reinforced our concerns about our appearance.  The one thing that my guy has done consistently well (which goes way beyond anything physical) is to continually verbally affirm me.  Sex is way more mental that physical, especially for women.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> I actually make a homemade salve for my kids, who used to get it a lot of eczema, out of olive oil, calendula, st. John's wort, and a few other ingredients, mixed with bee's wax.  It's from a recipe by Rosemary Gladstar.
> 
> It's called bottoms up salve (page 195).  Rosemary Gladstar's Herbal Recipes ... - Google Books  I make it in a crock pot on low heat for several hours, which works as well as steeping for 2 weeks.
> 
> I suspect it would work well on psoriasis, too.



That's WAY too much work for me, I'm just too lazy and poor with anything that resembles cooking.  

Of course, if it keeps getting worse, I might find myself changing my mind about that one day!  For now I occasionally try over-the-counter products, mostly in an attempt to prevent any itching and to moisturize the skin a bit.

Thanks for the information though!


----------



## Grace (Jul 18, 2011)

My nose and my smile. Lot's of folks think I look like Tyne Daily cuz I have the same smile she does. Gummy.


----------



## Grace (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, and boobage. The girls get in my way. Often.


----------



## Grace (Jul 18, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I am self-conscious about clothes that don't fit the way I prefer. Jeans that are too tight or shirts that are too small. I like the layered look but because I am most usually cold in air conditioning. I don't like showing off a lot of skin in public but because I have known too many women that are either emotionally scarred and insecure or just plain catty and mean...
> 
> It is really difficult to find flattering clothes that are not tailored and it is even more difficult to find affordable flattering clothes.
> 
> My biggest issue about being self-conscious, as I'm sure is the case with most individuals, is the way I am within my head about appearances. Most days I don't even think to really look in the mirror to 'see' the 'way' I actually look and I don't always realize I appear much more frumpled than I intend to.



These are my favorite clothes...EVER! I have quite a few in my closet although I don't wear them much any more except on rare occassions.

Tienda Ho


----------



## ekrem (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 2 scars on the head.
The 1st is on the top of the head (hairs). Whilst sitting on a swing I jumped from it. Unfortunately, I didn't jump far enough and the bottom side of the swing was from metal and it hit my head.
When I cut my hair (6mm) you see the scar (hairless).

The 2nd one is on the forehead, I fell with the head on this:
http://j-sys.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/kueche_heizung.jpg

I have several scars on the right arm, I was young and blood-brotherhood was cool.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> The boobage, sometimes I think men aren't really paying attention to what I'm saying, and I tend to think people look at my chest more than they do my eyes or directly into my face, which in turn, makes me think they are not taking me seriously.



If the man is interested in you, he will adapt and "talk" to you and not only focus on your breasts. 
Yes, I look on boobs. And the woman I like will also get her "attention" and "real talk".
Women I don't like, I don't talk to if I don't have to. And those women's boobs I also don't look at, because I already looked and decided upon, that I don't like her.


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, if you're on top, and he's inside you, he's not critiquing your body.  Women worry about this stuff way too much.  Just let go.  Stop thinking about what he thinks about your body, and lose yourself in what you're doing.  That's sooooo much hotter.
> ...


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 19, 2011)

Grace said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am self-conscious about clothes that don't fit the way I prefer. Jeans that are too tight or shirts that are too small. I like the layered look but because I am most usually cold in air conditioning. I don't like showing off a lot of skin in public but because I have known too many women that are either emotionally scarred and insecure or just plain catty and mean...
> ...



My computer doesn't usually cooperate well enough for me to pull other sites up. I did see the first page, though, and I totally agree!  I love that style... While in New Orleans I came across a tiny spot of a store called 'The Pharaoh's Cave'. OMGorsh. The guy gave me an awesome deal on a dress set for my friend and if I'd had more time (and money) I would have gone back for other things.


----------



## Grace (Jul 19, 2011)

I have such a hankering to order some of that stuff. But where would I wear it? In the back yard as I dance in the moonlight?


----------



## Dabs (Jul 19, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Melissa, the guy as your avi.....he's HAWT


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 19, 2011)

*lola* I wear my skirts to work, yet I am a home healthcare provider so I can usually wear most anything within reason...


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 19, 2011)

Dabs said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



Oh I know, I know....  I love the idea he's flipping me off personally....  I had always favored Matthew McC .... and James Spader .... BUT Gerard Butler is more roguish. Gotta love that!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Your "boobage" is visible more often (although covered supposedly) than your scar which is hidden (unless you wear tube tops) and it is your scar that bothers you most. Hmmm. We all have scars, some visible some not, some physical and some emotional. That is what makes us individuals, it makes some people ashamed and others proud. Am I self conscious about myself? I used to be but as I traveled through time and I became aware of the flaws in everyone else I lost that self consciousness. I do have self awareness of my scars, flaws and physical limitations but I am who I am and I am comfortable with myself.
> ...



Hmmm.  I have large breasts - probably larger than yours - and I rather like them.  Yeah, guys notice them, but I don't mind that.  And anyone who doesn't take me seriously is just going to live to regret it, in my opinion.  

As for stomach scars, I have a large one myself from gastric bypass surgery.  I go right ahead and wear whatever I want, and even go skinnydipping at parties with my friends.  The way I figure it, I'm 42 and I've had a busy life.  No one sane could expect me to be as clear and unmarked as a newborn.  ::shrug::


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> What are you self conscious about??
> 
> For me it would be my rather large boobage and the ugly scar I have on my tummy



I have excessive butt hair.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > As to the scar, Do not think of it as something bad. It sounds like a fixation to me. Heck some people find scars admirable. I have a burn scar on my arm the size of a small pancake but it bothers me not. People ask me about it sure but it is a part of me, a part that I cannot change, but a part of my life. Of course I always crack a joke about it first, some outrageous thing that kinda puts them back on their heels.
> ...



My stomach scar runs from my sternum down to my belly button.  Sure, people notice it and ask about it the first time they see it.  But after that, they're used to it and ignore it.  If a guy is looking at it during sex, then I'd say I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2011)

Grace said:


> I have such a hankering to order some of that stuff. But where would I wear it? In the back yard as I dance in the moonlight?



I wear stuff like that every day, unless I'm cleaning or something else grubby.  I love soft, flowing skirts and blouses.


----------



## shwanmartin (Dec 6, 2012)

The factors like trauma, infection, sunlight, drugs or emotional stress affect Psoriasis. It is not a life threatening disease, but can hamper the quality of life considerably. The treatment of psoriasis consists of administration of drugs like corticosteroids, immunosuppressant, and UV therapies etc., which certainly have potential side effects. There can be a few cases, when the quality of life may further deteriorate with these drugs. However, one characteristic about psoriasis is, no two people can be treated with the same medications. Therefore, the approach to healing should be considered primarily. Natural cures for Psoriasis are traditionally believed to be safe and effective and without harmful side-effects. 
Biogetica has come up with unique natural therapeutic products which have helped thousands of people to gain freedom against psoriasis and improve their lives. Biogeticas kit is traditionally believed to work on the physical as well as energetic, mental and emotional causes of the ailment at the same time and hence helps in overall improvement in the condition of the patient. Every ingredient in the kit is in perfect balance and harmony with the ancient Ayurveda and Homeopathy and also supported by latest researches and clinical trials. 
You can visit biogetica.com to Learn About Natural Homeopathic Remedies | Herbal Treatments & Ayurvedic Medicine to know more.


----------

